# Event Photography Software



## moorecr8tv (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello, I am currently in the process of developing a Mac based software designed for event photographers which would allow them to display photos on multiple devices, have shopping cart functionality, and print on-site.  

Would you be interested in such a program?  

If so please respond with ideas and what you would be willing to pay for such a program.


----------



## photogirl107 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello it's sounds exactly what I am looking for but I would need to try it before I buy.  
I am n
Definitely interested so please let me know some details
Thank you
Lisa


----------



## cdimitric (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not an event photography, but with software that would allow for such ease and versatility, I would definitely be interested in trying it out. I'm sure it could be useful in many aspects of the business.


----------



## moorecr8tv (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you.  My hopes are to make versatile enough for both studio and event use.  

Lisa...if there is anything specific you would like to see implemented in the software please let me know.  I am in the process of writing the full logical function down before starting the programming side of things.  

I'm looking at 5 minute photos' software and I see a lot of things I like and some things I'd like to improve on.  

Thanks again!


----------



## mfo (Jul 9, 2011)

moorecr8tv said:


> Hello, I am currently in the process of developing a Mac based software designed for event photographers which would allow them to display photos on multiple devices, have shopping cart functionality, and print on-site.
> 
> Would you be interested in such a program?
> 
> If so please respond with ideas and what you would be willing to pay for such a program.



How much depends on the build/reliability, the functionality and whether it really does something new c/w open-source apps. Which devices are we prevented from displaying images on at the moment due to an absence of the right software?


----------



## photogirl107 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, well i know what I would be looking for is one to be able to process batch images. What I will be doing is shooting youth football. Ex: one game is at 8am, next game 10am and so on. So the 8am card will be imported into the software and my assistant needs to be able to do maybe a quick look and minor adjust/crop/sharpen then categorize them ex: CC PeeWee's vs Pines 7/14/11 and either assign them a new number or have the file number appear somewhere on the picture when people come over to view them. I am going to have my laptop for my assistant and then an additional monitor so parents can view that game that was just on. So they need to be able to see the photos and number of the photo that they want to purchase. I hope I am not repeating myself or writing too much!!
How long do you think before we/I can see try it?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 17, 2011)

You will get a lot of answers here or get kicked out because they are very knowledgeable
The event photographer society forum a discussion area for event photographers


----------



## BobComptonPhoto (Aug 31, 2011)

A couple of thoughts:  1) ability to define (or have predefined) print packages, 2) ability to define preset import info (exif) for each camera, 3) ability to predefine adjustments to photos (exposure, contrast, highlight/shadow, etc. on import), 4) quick edit window for select/reject, crop, rotate, add event info (game number, team name, etc.).   Do you have an idea on the structure of your software? For example would you need multiple Mac's for viewing, editing, etc? Could the viewing stations run in a browser (maybe even PC browser?)


----------



## emma1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you. The program very used in more information. you searching many software in wedding users in main program.


----------

